# MTi Tcat grudge match



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Just a little video I put together of my brother and I racing our Tcats in the pit.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

sweet!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

The waves put a big smile on my face.....see


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome! A couple times there I thought the silver T-cat was going over.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! Yeah the short wheel base tcat wheelies like no tomorrow. He had 29.5 wides on the rear so he was getting good traction. I have CL's and just spun like he\_\_


----------

